# Image size in inches



## nsapcor (Jan 28, 2016)

Is there a method in LR 6 to determine the native image size in inches? Presently I open the file in Photoshop to obtain that information as the only display in LR is in pixels.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 28, 2016)

Images in Lightroom do not have a size in inches or cms!  It is only 'Pixels'

Only  when you consider the ppi (of the output file), will the image suggest a 'size', and the 'size' will vary depending on the stated ppi value.

In Photoshop if you change the image resolution (ppi) you will see a virtual change of size, but the pixel dimensions remains the same.
eg. 2000x1600 @ 200ppi = 10x8 inches
      2000x1600 @ 100ppi = 20x16 inches
     2000x1600 @ 10ppi = 200x160 inches

In Lightroom you should be more concerned with "aspect Ratio" when you want to crop or send the image to a particular Paper size. And the number of pixels is all important when you print to larger print size and need fine detail. (ie a high ppi)

So- to determine your "native size" just needs some mental maths-  Pixel dimension / ppi


----------



## nsapcor (Jan 28, 2016)

Your reply was what I anticipated, i.e. calculating print size in inches resorting to ppi, etc.  Occasionally I crop (maintaining the desired aspect ratio) and want to know the new native size in inches in order to know what size will print without resorting to enlargement. My current method is opening the file in PS and determining image size in inches. Apparently LR will not provide this detail.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 28, 2016)

To understand the issue, you first must ask yourself how big is a pixel. Pixels have no dimensions until you translate pixels to paper where you can apply a linear measurement.  Since you want to know the answer of printing, the solution in LR is to use the print module.  There you can uncheck the "ppi" field and LR will calculate the optimum value to fit your cropped image into the designated cell size (cell size is denominated in inches).


----------



## nsapcor (Jan 28, 2016)

Perhaps I did not set forth the question with clarity. When imported into LR6, the images are 240 ppi which I maintain for printing.  The info panel in the View and Develop module reflect this size in pixels. I can calculate this native size in inches by dividing pixels by ppi whereas in PS the calculation is done by merely opening the Image - Image Size menu.  My query was whether LR can also provide this detail (i.e. inches rather than pixels) and eliminate the need to calculate or open PS. I understand the print module allows me to determine print cell size in inches by moving the appropriate slider. What I am unable to determine, however, it what would be the cell size in inches of a cropped image at 240 ppi without any re-sizing. Presently that requires the calculation or PS. A minor and readily accomplished step to be sure and my inquiry is more of curiosity than need.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 28, 2016)

nsapcor said:


> Perhaps I did not set forth the question with clarity. When imported into LR6, the images are 240 ppi which I maintain for printing.  The info panel in the View and Develop module reflect this size in pixels. I can calculate this native size in inches by dividing pixels by ppi whereas in PS the calculation is done by merely opening the Image - Image Size menu.  My query was whether LR can also provide this detail (i.e. inches rather than pixels) and eliminate the need to calculate or open PS. I understand the print module allows me to determine print cell size in inches by moving the appropriate slider. What I am unable to determine, however, it what would be the cell size in inches of a cropped image at 240 ppi without any re-sizing. Presently that requires the calculation or PS. A minor and readily accomplished step to be sure and my inquiry is more of curiosity than need.


The field PPI is not used by any printer.  It is used by PSCC to calculate a print size, something that most of us do in our heads (more quickly than opening PSCC btw). It does not have any meaningful use until you need to print.  This is why I brought up the print module where "inches" have some importance.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 28, 2016)

nsapcor said:


> When imported into LR6, the images are 240 ppi which I maintain for printing.



Is there anything particularly special about 240ppi that you want to use it as your standard for conversion to inches? 

--Ken


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 28, 2016)

For a better understanding, two good articles from Laura Shoe-

http://laurashoe.com/2012/06/17/how...ing-displaying-and-managing-print-resolution/

http://laurashoe.com/2014/09/08/lig...matters-and-when-it-doesnt-and-how-to-set-it/


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 28, 2016)

nsapcor said:


> ---- When imported into LR6, the images are 240 ppi which I maintain for printing. .........



A couple of questions -  where are you importing the images from? Are these jpegs or tiffs prepared by another program?
I would assume so, since you say they already are sized for you. And at 240 ppi, what print size (inches) were they before you imported them?

If you are not going to crop them, but simply adjust tones etc, you can export them back out at the same size you brought them in.


----------



## Hoggy (Jan 30, 2016)

I understand what the OP is getting at. And I agree it would be a nice added feature.

Some of us aren't so quick with math anymore.  What I'm envisioning is something like a checkbox in the crop tool panel for pixels per inch/centimeter/[measurement].  What that would turn on is the size in [measurement] shown on the outer borders of the image - and it would change as you're adjusting the crop to let you know what size it would be at the given PPI/PP[measurement].  That way you get an idea without breaking out the calculator or leaving the crop tool.

If the OP wants to submit a feature request, I'd vote for it.  (Just post the link here.)


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 31, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> I understand what the OP is getting at. And I agree it would be a nice added feature.
> 
> Some of us aren't so quick with math anymore.  What I'm envisioning is something like a checkbox in the crop tool panel for pixels per inch/centimeter/[measurement].  What that would turn on is the size in [measurement] shown on the outer borders of the image - and it would change as you're adjusting the crop to let you know what size it would be at the given PPI/PP[measurement].  That way you get an idea without breaking out the calculator or leaving the crop tool.
> 
> If the OP wants to submit a feature request, I'd vote for it.  (Just post the link here.)



FastStone has it in its cropping tool.  I like that it shows the PPI as I crop when I designate a size or ratio in inches.  And it has a nice blackout feature that can easily br adjusted in use.

--Ken


----------



## msmack (Jan 31, 2016)

It would be nice to see the size in inches.   Yes, I can do the math, yes I can export to PS to find out but since PS can show pixels dimensions and size in inches, I don't think it would be too hard for LR to do the same. 
It would be nice to take that option off my wish list, it has been there a long time.


----------



## DAGJ (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, I fully agree it's a weak feature.  It would be easy to set up a default resolution and show the print size. And if you are working in 200px/inch calculation is easy but much of the world uses centimeters. Try doing 78.74px/cm in your head. I am preparing an exhibition and want send the sizes of 100 candidate images to the gallery in France. It is a pain. 

Btw it is unlikely you need more than 200px/in to get quality prints. I learned that from a guru and tested it. 180 is definitely going fuzzy. At 200 you need a small magnifying glass to improve on 240 and 300 is unnecessary


----------



## DAGJ (Jan 7, 2017)

So I found a way of creating a list of photos with dimensions as a workaround, but still think the deficiency is poor.

This is what I did. I downloaded the ListView plugin from here Photographer's toolbox - your source for Lightroom Plugins and Web Engines  and used this to produce a spreadsheet with all the assets. This listed the dimensions (and/or cropped) in a text format that looked like say "3000 x 4000". Then in Excel i used the Data functions to "change text into columns" and specified " x " as the delimiter. That shifted the content into two columns and eliminated the middle text. I changed the format into number. Then i applied a formula to convert the pixels dimensions into centimetres and filled down for all rows. 

And all this Adobe could give for free.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree. Lightroom should provide a list view and an option to export our metadata.

However,  ListView is very useful a tool which opens the door to multiple forms of automation.

If you are going to use the Excel method described above fairly regularly, then you could write an Excel macro, assign to an Excel button and have the info available to you with just a few clicks.

I have used Listview with Javascript to allow automation between Lightroom and InDesign, Lightroom and Photoshop, Lightroom and Word (for image and data mailmerge).

I have had to do this mainly because of another Lr shortcoming, Lr does not allow me place my metadata where I want on the printed page, so I use other applications to do the formatting for me.

However, I regularly use the method (in the Print Module) described by Cletus to double check the actual pixels per inch I am about to print.



clee01l said:


> There you can uncheck the "ppi" field and LR will calculate the optimum value to fit your cropped image into the designated cell size (cell size is denominated in inches).


----------

